# ww2



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello

I have finished building (ww2 diorama) scale 1/35 ,here are some pictures, also there are video clip for it & you can find my other models in my youtube channel (007jamesbond2010), comments are welcome .


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Great job,lots of hard work there.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you , happy that you like it.


----------



## misterhorror (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantastic job!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::


----------

